
Killing anti-ad-blockers - therockspush
https://medium.com/@therockspush/using-javascript-to-kill-anti-ad-blockers-cd97966aa9ad
======
microwavecamera
A trick I've been doing is using the block element option in uBlock Origin to
block them.

